# The latest movies all in one place?



## tek428 (Mar 10, 2008)

I try to visit hbo.com, starz.com, cinemax.com... etc, weekly so I will know what new movies are showing that week. Visiting all of those sites and scouring them for movie information seems to take longer each week.

I have searched everywhere for a website that will list the newest movies to appear on the premium channels, but my results have been less than spectacular. 

Does anyone know of a website that lists the latest movies to come out on the premium movie channels? 

Pleeeeaase.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

You already found it!! There's a couple of members here who keep us updated:

Premium Channel Premieres: May 2008
Premium Channel Premieres: June 2008

They're usually stickied for the upcoming month in the TV Show Talk forum.


----------



## tek428 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

We aim to please -- you aim _too_, please!


----------

